# tankspiration: an aquarium blog about aquascaping and other fishy stuff



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everyone,

For those who are new here, those of us behind tankspiration.com are all active posters here on BC Aquaria. We LOVE this site. We thought it would be great to have a resource where we could track the progress of a few particular tanks and learn in the process. We also wanted to have a fixed place for articles in blog form.

Lisa (ibenu), Frank (jiang604), and I plan to each setup and scape a tank or two and blog about it. The difference with this blog is that we're going to update DAILY!

Once our tanks look the way we want them to, we're going to tear them down and start again. Of course, if we blogged about our plants growth on a daily basis, you'd all get bored to tears, so instead, we're going to have articles some days, feature some really cool tanks that we find on the web (that we're calling tankspiration), and talk through some DIY projects that we find interesting.

If you want to suggest an article for one of us to research to talk about, let us know! Similarly, if you want to suggest a tank to be featured as tankspiration, send it my way

Anyway, the url is www.tankspiration.com. We're still pretty new and are growing so please be patient with us. Any feedback will be taken to heart and we hope to be a lasting resource for planted tank enthusiasts on the web. Hopefully this will encourage others to get into this awesome hobby.

Have an awesome day!

Alym
www.tankspiration.com


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

toolman here =) Alym gave me that name -_- 

but yes lol, every week there will be a new product which either me Alym, or Lisa has tested and we will give it our seal of approval if its a good product =) join us on facebook as we will soon have a draw for prizes =)


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll for sure be on the look out! 
Great blog..


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to see you back already Alym. The blog is great also


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

About time you finally registered, Alym.

Welcome back.

Stuart


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> About time you finally registered, Alym.
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> Stuart


I think he was one of the first ones in.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Actually, I have the very first post on the entire forum


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

@Stuart: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1
t=1 means first thread EVER!!


----------



## DDman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank and fish too. Here is the link about ram you mentioned on your blog. Hope it helps you understand more about the rams.

http://fish.mongabay.com/apistogramma.htm


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the link Alym & DDman


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Today's post features the final shots of my 46 gallon tank, before the new scape. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Frank the toolman posted today regarding some nifty new aquascaping tools...check it out!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks , and wish you well with your site guys.Its been interesting reading all the articles and the various experiences on certain topics.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

You're very welcome Luke! We're doing our best to keep the site updated and interesting. We are always looking for cool and interesting post ideas!


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Your site is a great idea, and it's a really good read- really helpful. Question though, maybe I'm just a little slow, but are there tank specs anywhere on that site for your 46?


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I hadn't posted specs yet, but will do so in my next post on the site. I linked to an AWESOME article today about pressurized CO2. I didn't have permission to repost some of it, but at least I can link to it!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that is one detailed article. Definitely will be helpful when I decide to take the plunge into CO2.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

OK, I have started posting my sulawesi tank setup =) please visit us at tankspiration.com


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Great article from Lapointe on methods and equipment for C02 delivery. 

Can I suggest an article as one of your *avid* readers? A follow up on that article giving a basic outline on how to calculate C02 umm.. dosing... err diffusing **edit (injection)** maybe I guess is the term..? For example: amounts of yeast, sugar, soda mixture for a 10 gallon and over what period of time etc..? Likewise for bubble rates with pressurized users. And to tie it all in or even to start it all off, the math behind Watts Per Gallon and the algae danger zones!

Oh and hows about a ferts topic after that?

Hehe , sorry for the Xmas wish list there...

I guess the only thing I didn't ask for was a shout out to your biggest fan- martialid10t!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Great article from Frank on methods and equipment for C02 delivery. Maybe I shouldn't give him all the credit but it sounded like him through the better part of that article.
> 
> Can I suggest an article as one of your *avid* readers? A follow up to Frank's previous article giving a basic outline on how to calculate C02 umm.. dosing... err diffusing maybe I guess is the term..? For example: amounts of yeast, sugar, soda mixture for a 10 gallon and over what period of time etc..? Likewise for bubble rates with pressurized users. And to tie it all in or even to start it all off, the math behind Watts Per Gallon and the algae danger zones!
> 
> ...


lol as much as I'd like to take the credit that article wasn't mine it was posted by Lisa =)


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL.. yea edited after I read the fine print. Credit to Patrice Lapointe =) and Lisa for posting it!

Will stay tuned for your ferts talk though.

Btw Frank, I was on FB earlier, how do we register as Fans? I clicked the "like" button..?


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

@Martialid10t - FB changed "fans" to "like" a week ago, if you like us, you're a fan in our books


----------



## NegativeLogic (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice blog! I thought the info about earth pellets for CO2 was pretty interesting. I'd never heard of that before.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Im thinking of trying it on a smaller tank (75g) Have to work out sourcing teh bacteria now.. as I have metricide it could be a good step up I hope... for a side by side comparison, same plants lights a such just one with earth pellets and one standard with the excel/metricide..

Lisa


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/05/tropica-aquarium-plants-advanced-video/

also an Amano Video quick scape (sped up but can still see process)

Enjoy!

Lisa


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

For those asking to see my 90, I've finally posted some photos on the blog. Suggestions/comments are welcomed and encouraged!


----------



## chillin (Apr 21, 2010)

nice link ..cool content..love underwater gardening..chillin


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

alym said:


> @Martialid10t - FB changed "fans" to "like" a week ago, if you like us, you're a fan in our books


Done and done sirs and madames, I am a "liker" ! I'm out to make my own version of this lovely tank Lisa posted pics of almost a month back:










Maybe I'm being a little ambitious but where would we all be without some of that right?

Got my 24" cube tank, stand and XP3 filter. All I need is recommendations for lights and I'll probably swing by the hydroP store to find those earth pellets, they should work great with the flow I'll be getting. And also, do you think they used real rocks??? If so that's alot of poundage. I'm thinking foam siliconed to a rock base for stability.

The look so real in the pic though so it begs the question. Better buy more silicone and start fragging if that's the case.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha I think it's good to be ambitious in this case. I saw that picture too, and definitely want to try my hand at a tank like that in the future as well. Make sure you post pics when you get it set up.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, when you're that good, you're just showing off


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys, just a quick question regarding the user interface on the site -- is it confusing as to how to leave comments on a post?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

One thing I wanna say is "I rather live in your tank than in real life" OMG!!! that's incredible!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

alym said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question regarding the user interface on the site -- is it confusing as to how to leave comments on a post?


Nope. Just tried it out. The cookies make it convenient enough not to have to re-type either.

Would be nice if you added a type of open forum where we can engage the bloggers directly i.e. chat?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/03/choosing-a-background-for-your-tank%e2%80%a6part-2/
Choosing a background for your tank part 2
doesn't work! Broken link ?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/03/choosing-a-background-for-your-tank%e2%80%a6part-2/
> Choosing a background for your tank part 2
> doesn't work! Broken link ?


http://www.tankspiration.com/2010/03/choosing-a-background-for-your-tank…part-2/

hmmm... oddd it works and doesnt work...


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

It's because you can't have ", ', or ... in a URL.
Sometimes the site will create poorly formed urls and they need to be manually fixed 

I've been fixing most of them, just missed one.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally - gallery is now working properly I think...I've removed the glitchy titles and hopefully have now got it looking pretty!


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

your website is very informative and helpful. keep up the great work!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

To those who have been asking for updates of my 90 gallon, I've finally posted some new photos. They will appear magically at 12:01am tonight.

I've documented my battle with green dust algae, working through the treatment with metricide, and concluded with some full tank shots!

Enjoy


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like people are really enjoying my struggle with BBA


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Umm... the choosing background again ain't working for me! Thought I check now since I had the time... sigh =(


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Umm... the choosing background again ain't working for me! Thought I check now since I had the time... sigh =(


Can you provide the broken link?


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

For those keeping track, new photos have been added showing the status of my battle with BBA, as of May 30, 2010!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I know you missed us, and we're back! After a long hiatus due to personal issues, we're going to be updating the site again! If you have a tank with photos that you think would make good front-page material, send them our way! 

In other news, we have now hit 50 members on facebook and are going to be doing a draw for our first giveaway! Once we hit 100, we're going to do another one 

Thanks everyone for your private messages, emails, and comments on the site, it's you guys who keep us motivated to keep going.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be back on tankspiration posting shortly =) give it a week or so =P


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, this is kinda cool, but clearly we haven't been updating tankspiration for a while now due to tons of stuff going on lately -- having said that, I was looking at our site analytics and readership is actually up! Apparently we're now being indexed heavily on google 

So with that in mind, here's a question: are there topics you guys want to read about?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful website


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Charles! If there are any suggestions for improvement, please let me know!


----------

